# 90-two & .22LR Conversion Kit



## kontreren (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know definitively if the conversion kit for the 92 series will work with the new 90-two? If you don't know, do you have a suggestion where I can find out. I want one but don't want to spend that kind of cash just to learn that it doesn't work. I'm going to call www.22lrconversions.com later. I saw it here and one other forum. Any others? :smt033


----------

